# New Trailer



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Had the camping bug again so I bought the family a new Travel Trailer. Feel like I got a good deal on it as I bought it slightly used, it is a 2012 and was taken great care of. Bought it from Toppers RV in waller and was very happy with the service they provided and they fixed every little thing that needed fixing. Was a little worried about pulling it with the Toyota but even yesterday in the heavy winds I could control it pretty good. Lets go Camping!!!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice. I looked at it. I'm pretty sure I am going with a new Coachmen Catalina 303FQB. Similar layout with a bigger bathroom.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like a good one, very nice.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

We have an Outback 5th wheel. Love ours. Enjoy.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Congrats. Have fun.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a good one, congrats!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulation, now your ready for adventure.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Keystone makes solid trailers. Their customer service support is top notch if you need to give them a call about something.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Nice rig there. I hope y'all make nice great memories!


----------

